# Post photos of your handwriting.



## snail

I know something like this has already been done, but the new members haven't gotten a chance to participate. I'm curious if there is a distinctive way that members of each temperament category tend to write. For instance, I would expect for NFs to prefer cursive writing with aesthetically pleasant flourishes, and for NTs to write in a jagged manner, despite usually typing quickly. I expect them to be like birds that can fly gracefully, but waddle when they walk. Do all extraverts tend to write in round, bubbly shapes? Do SJs focus more on tidy legibility? Now we can find out.

I found that mine looks best upside down as a negative. 









Here's the image I posted before, right-side-up without any alterations.


----------



## pianopraze

snail said:


> I know something like this has already been done, but the new members haven't gotten a chance to participate
> 
> Here's the image I posted before, right-side-up without any alterations.


Beautiful writing!

Can this thread be merged with the other one?


----------



## Viktoria2

*That's your real handwriting? Wow Snail. It's amazingly beautiful, I've never seen anything like it. ™*


----------



## snail

Anyone with a camera or a scanner can participate in satisfying my curiosity. I think the other thread might have been closed, but I can't remember for sure.

Thanks for your compliments. Yep, Victoria, that's how I write all the time. Just ask Cryptonia, who has seen me labeling CDs for my ex-boss. I consider it a very INFP way to write, but until I see how other INFPs write, I'm only guessing. Does anyone feel up to posting handwriting samples for me to study?


----------



## εmptε

There is already a topic for this isn't there?


----------



## snail

There was once. If it still exists, and wasn't closed, maybe the threads could be merged. I think the other one was for handwriting analysis, where the writing was assumed to reveal clues about each individual's character. In this one, I am looking for general trends within type classifications, but it's close enough that I wouldn't mind lumping the two together.


----------



## imru2

WOW Snail!!! You have beautiful handwriting! 

I wish my handwriting was half as lovely as yours! Haha, I can't help with the idea that INFPs has such pretty stylish writings, but I'll get a photo up here probably tomorrow. My writing is tiny and squished together. :sad:


----------



## Linesky

I'll just continue this thread. ^^
Here goes










To get an idea of how it slightly changes at times, here's some of my History notes from last year:


----------



## Liontiger




----------



## Linesky

O-kaay... So my first handwriting picture doesn't show anymore for a reason... 
I'll post it again;


----------



## So Long So Long

My handwriting isn't all that pretty, but I felt like sharing anyways:


----------



## knght990

Notes from a Hu class. Hopefully spelling doesn't count.


----------



## pianopraze




----------



## sooner

Snail,

Your handwriting is gorgeous.


----------



## Sybyll

INFP's have beautiful hadwriting? Well, I know at least one exception to that, but I don't think she likes writing much. I'd post mine, but I don't think I can until I reach 10 posts...


----------



## Kokos

Sybyll said:


> INFP's have beautiful hadwriting?


Not really.

I just don't give a shit about my writing to be honest haha

Four years old but it's still the same :


----------



## LadyJava

It seems like INFPs have a thing for calligraphy pens. I love them and use them for just about everything. I think that's interesting that out of the few samples we have here, two infp's have shown theirs using caligraphy pens.


----------



## Liontiger

I like dark, inky pens with super fine points. Although, that may be because I like to use them for my lineart. That way, when the mood takes me, I have the perfect instrument for scribbling in the margins. :laughing:


----------



## de l'eau salée

I love handwriting, especially the fact that not one person's is the same as another's.


----------



## snail

I mostly use a fountain pen because I find ballpoints uncomfortable and difficult to use. My natural writing has a certain flow to it, and a ballpoint kills it. Do other INFPs who use calligraphy pens do it for the same reasons?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## de l'eau salée

snail said:


> I mostly use a fountain pen because I find ballpoints uncomfortable and difficult to use. My natural writing has a certain flow to it, and a ballpoint kills it. Do other INFPs who use calligraphy pens do it for the same reasons?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I know what you mean about the ballpoint pens. Usually, if you write over lots of paper with a ballpoint pen, it writes much softer and smoother. I really like the feeling of it!

I've never used a calligraphy pen until a few months ago, but it was a lot of fun. I am in love with different fonts and beautiful handwriting. Lots of messy handwriting have a different sort of beauty that I love too.


----------



## pianopraze

snail said:


> I mostly use a fountain pen because I find ballpoints uncomfortable and difficult to use. My natural writing has a certain flow to it, and a ballpoint kills it. Do other INFPs who use calligraphy pens do it for the same reasons?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use a calligraphy pen for my journal to try to motivate me to journal... 

I actually do calligraphy for art... that was just my fast chicken scratch in my journal.


----------



## amberheadlights

My handwriting is pretty messy, but here goes. 

From my diary:










And my to-do list from last semester:


----------



## Selene

Geez, snail...your scribbles look like something out of Lord of the Rings


----------



## HollyGolightly

Wow Snail's handwriting is beautiful!

I have been told that my handwriting is very feminine.
I don't think the same can be said for my sense of humour though...


----------



## snail

Thank you to everyone who has chosen to post here. I appreciate your willingness to satisfy my curiosity. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lending

My handwriting styles change. I write in all capitals or in regular print. My handwriting in print looks very feminine too. (LOL). I'll get a chance to post it soon enough.


----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## BehindSmile

snail said:


> Thank you to everyone who has chosen to post here. I appreciate your willingness to satisfy my curiosity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


curiosity that you have the most amazing handwriting? :happy:


----------



## snail

Curiosity about whether there were any correlations between type and writing style, to use MBTI to validate the whole concept behind handwriting analysis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BehindSmile

snail said:


> Curiosity about whether there were any correlations between type and writing style, to use MBTI to validate the whole concept behind handwriting analysis.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Neat, have you noticed any correlations?


----------



## Scruffy

"Paul

I'm weakly left-handed (but I write with it) so ignore the smudges. Never have had nice writing, I tend to think too fast for my hand."


That's my chicken scratch writing. I'd like to know about types and handedness, we may find some interesting trends.


----------



## snail

I write and masturbate right handed, but do just about everything else with my left hand because my left eye is dominant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viktoria2

*Dude, snail...seriously...*


----------



## knght990

snail said:


> I write and masturbate right handed, but do just about everything else with my left hand because my left eye is dominant.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


at the same time?? whoa thats talent. how does that effect your handwriting?



Viktoria said:


> *Dude, snail...seriously...*



lol, totally TMI.


----------



## snail

Sorry. No, not both at once, and I wasn't trying to be offensive. Just scientific.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scruffy

I'm a switch-hitter so to speak.


----------



## Viktoria2

snail said:


> Sorry. No, not both at once, and I wasn't trying to be offensive. Just scientific.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Mkayyyy, fair enough. roud:*


----------



## knght990

snail said:


> Sorry. No, not both at once, and I wasn't trying to be offensive. Just scientific.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I didnt think you were. I'm in a joking mood.


----------



## BehindSmile

snail said:


> Sorry. No, not both at once, and I wasn't trying to be offensive. Just scientific.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Offensive? Not nearly. To be able to talk about pleasing yourself is maturity. A lot of women are ashamed to admit it.


----------



## RockinLissy

malovane, is that seriously your handwriting? i've never seen anything like it!

once i get a decent thing to take a pic of, i'll post it.


----------



## absent air

my notes: o_o


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

sorry if I already posted here


----------



## ListlesslyNumb

Sorry for the poor quality, and slightly illegible writing, I use it mostly to deceive my teachers
and to hide spelling mistakes.


----------



## Lala

Gosh I loved that pen, I really miss it. :bored:


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence




----------



## Nomenclature

Hm, I still have yet to post pictures of my non-bubbly writing: huge loops and bars but tiny and pointed letters. Someday...

I feel sorry for my teachers.


----------



## soya




----------



## Vaka

With a thin pencil and in print...and before my hand gets tired...
(It's part of The Burial of the Dead from The Wasteland by TS Elliot)


----------



## Toska

Some scribbles from last year's notebook... Note the boredom-induced-seven-legged-spiders xP


----------



## chookie

It looks like I skipped the "i" in creaking, but I didn't. It melded with the "n"...


----------



## Penemue

Oh my Nelly, i love your writing!!!
All of my teachers agree my handwriting appears neat, but they cannot read it at all 

(Ps. that was to mavalone, but all of your handwriting is far better than mine)


----------



## freyaliesel

the way I used to write my letters as a kid used to switch all the time. I would see some girl's handwriting, think "that's so cool, I want to write like that!" and try to emulate it.


----------



## Steve MD

snail said:


> I know something like this has already been done, but the new members haven't gotten a chance to participate. I'm curious if there is a distinctive way that members of each temperament category tend to write. For instance, I would expect for NFs to prefer cursive writing with aesthetically pleasant flourishes, and for NTs to write in a jagged manner, despite usually typing quickly. I expect them to be like birds that can fly gracefully, but waddle when they walk. Do all extraverts tend to write in round, bubbly shapes? Do SJs focus more on tidy legibility? Now we can find out.
> 
> I found that mine looks best upside down as a negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the image I posted before, right-side-up without any alterations.


Your'e kidding! Thats so beautiful!!


----------



## silmarillion

My handwriting depends on my mood and what kind of text I'm writing.


----------



## LadyElle

This is my motivational checklist for the dry pages in my European History textbook. The backside showcases questions and comments in my cryptic cursive. I am INFJ, and enjoy creating my font as I go. 
Ps- I know more about Prussia now


----------



## friction

@snail, 

Handwriting like that distracts me from the actual content 'cause I can't help ogling at it.


----------



## MissJordan

snail said:


>


Dear lord, your hands are _beautiful_.....


----------



## snail

freyaliesel said:


> View attachment 11788
> 
> 
> the way I used to write my letters as a kid used to switch all the time. I would see some girl's handwriting, think "that's so cool, I want to write like that!" and try to emulate it.


I used to do that too when I was a kid, and also with signs and fonts and things.


----------



## LotusBlossom

I think I have a stereotypical SP handwriting (there's a similar thread in the SP subforum eons ago, and a lot of SPs' handwritings are very similar to mine)
basically just writing song lyrics and poetry (not mine lol)....except for the bit in the middle right in Chinese where I wrote a little message for y'all.


----------



## William I am

@snail Wow! That is the most beautiful handwriting I have ever seen. Did you do it with a fountain pen? Or something with that split type tip? Looks amazing 

I will post mine, but Eeeegh. It's not pretty at all.


----------



## snail

William I am said:


> @snail Wow! That is the most beautiful handwriting I have ever seen. Did you do it with a fountain pen? Or something with that split type tip? Looks amazing
> 
> I will post mine, but Eeeegh. It's not pretty at all.











Thanks. I used one of these. I carry one in my purse because I hate ball point pens, and everyone else seems to like them better than the kind I am most comfortable using.


----------



## Zefera

This is my handwriting. I usually write with markers or highlighters or pretty much anything but regular pens... 
Its very interesting to see everyones handwriting..


----------



## tuna

my handwriting is always scribbly and tilted in different directions.


----------



## The13thGuest

Here is my handwriting.
Sorry the picture is sideways, just told your head.


----------



## Waveshine




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## iMarieish




----------



## ii V I

This my handwriting.
It's a valentine's day card I made for my cats lol 
and yes... that is my real name at the bottom so... 
the secret is out I guess...


----------



## Kriash

It took me forever. I've been trying to do this since I saw the thread a week or so ago. I could never get a good picture, because normally I write in pen or pencil, and my camera sucks, and won't pick it up. So today, I wrote in Sharpie :3


----------



## igloo123

Whoa. My first personal image post.


----------



## reletative




----------



## Theodore




----------



## Theodore

atomisedmonk said:


> Whoa. My first personal image post.


HA! They had this thread on another board months ago and I posted the same one I just posted here.


----------



## Hardstyler

Please don't start crying 










P.S This was from last year funny coincidence that i uploaded this today...


----------



## ShadowComet

I find handwriting to be a tad annoying and do not do so often.









I especially do not enjoy cursive writing and usually only use it for my signature.

anyway, all fun stuff.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

snail said:


>


That is some sexy handwriting you've got there. Puts the primitive scrawl I call my own handwriting to shame...


----------



## Olena

...'doing' looks like dang. And I rewrote this passage twice. I need to use a pen more often.


----------



## chickydoda

I love my handwriting. I get lots of compliments on it!


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

snail said:


>


Question!

How long does it take you to write exactly? XD I know that if I attempted your very unique style, it would take me forever! (granted if I do happen succeed...  whereby the probability is, on a scale of one to ten... uh.. negative five? :laughing


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

raexi said:


> Please excuse the cursing, this is from a (fairly) personal journal... xD Hasn't changed much since then (Other than I do my A's more like stars... slashing the right bottom line back over instead of lifting the pen to cross.)
> So this is my handwriting in its rawest form. Meant to be seen only by myself. I wouldn't say it's messy exactly... But I dunno!


Most of my A's look like stars too.




iMarieish said:


>


I hated having to learn to write neatly for my hand drafting class. You have a head start if you ever wanted to learn. 



Adriana said:


> Dutch! And no that is not the same thing as German, in case anyone wonders.


It's not the same as Afrikaans either even though Afrikaans came from Dutch. (My great grandfather was Dutch.)

One of the most intriguing things I have done is looked back through my journal. My writing changes considerably from paragraph to paragraph. Sometimes I print, sometimes cursive and sometimes a mix. Always it is legible to most. Some have said I have nice handwriting. I think they are nuts. If you really want to see I'll scan some notes from school.


----------



## Simplify




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Figure

Study finance with me.


----------



## Inky

Respiration... the start of it anyway XD


----------



## cityofcircuits

Writing contest. Here's what happened:


----------



## Bazinga187

I was going to rewrite it after the first scribble, but I scribble _a lot_ so I didn't think it was worth it.


----------



## Moon_Child

*Plays world's smallest violin*

Sorry, I wrote this on top of my evolution book, on my bed. I used my favorite school pen, a BIC ball point. Le standard.

When I use calligraphy pens, my handwriting looks pretty good. Another day though.

Oh, I found the pic. I posted for the other thread similar to this one...


----------



## Paradox1987

My handwriting is rather small and compact...


----------



## Hruberen




----------



## knittigan

I love Judith Butler.


----------



## REiF

EvilByte said:


> I have three styles of handwriting with my right hand: normal (which is small), small (which is extra small), and script. Here are some examples of small. I'll try to get the other two soon.


arghhh my eyes hahaha *joking XDXDXD

mine was like robot duhh


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I've enjoyed browsing through this thread, so I decided to contribute. This is a snapshot of old notes that I have been getting organized to loan to a friend.


----------



## Anonynony

View attachment 45064


----------



## nzashadow87

This is considerably neater than my normal writing. I wrote this because my physics class was having difficulty with this particular problem, and I sent everyone an email with it. So I took great pains to make it legible and coherent so that they could use it.


----------



## Anonynony

Most of you have legible handwriting.


----------



## Kito

I took this because I put the word shebang in there as a joke, and thought it was funny my teacher decided it wasn't formal enough.


----------



## Navi

nzashadow87 said:


> This is considerably neater than my normal writing. I wrote this because my physics class was having difficulty with this particular problem, and I sent everyone an email with it. So I took great pains to make it legible and coherent so that they could use it.
> 
> View attachment 45070


Your handwriting is similar to mine. 

I'll get to posting mine, as well, but right now I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## RaidenPrime




----------



## LexiFlame

For some reason I had a picture of the hastily written down lyrics to Crazy Bus from Athur, haha! My handwriting really is that bad sadly...


----------

